# Cuidado al comprar lingotes de oro



## Gold-Standard (21 Sep 2012)

Siempre es mejor comprar monedas

Tungsten-Filled 10 Oz Gold Bar Found In The Middle Of Manhattan's Jewelry District | ZeroHedge (en inglés)

Este aparato es bastante útil para detectar monedas falsas Don’t buy fake gold coins. Get the Fisch. Protect your gold investment.


----------



## _juanma_ (21 Sep 2012)

Cuando compras monedas de oro también te pueden colar alguna falsa. Por eso lo mejor es formarse un poco para que no te cuelen un kruger falso por ejemplo.


----------



## alvono (21 Sep 2012)

Saber utilizar un peso y un calibre es toda la formación que necesitas! En las monedas de 1oz es imposible usar tungsteno para falsificarlas, la única opción es usar aleaciones menos puras lo que dará lugar a una moneda más ligera o más grande.


----------



## NSK (21 Sep 2012)

Efectivamente lo mejor para que no te la cuelen en lo que sea es tener un mínimo de idea.

Con respecto al lingote que aparece en las imágenes comentar que en mi opinión viendo el laminado que cubre el bloque de tungsteno estoy convencido que el sonido que produce este lingote al ser golpeado es muy distinto a uno de iguales características pero sin relleno.

Ademas debido a las propiedades diamagneticas de el oro si pasáramos un imán potente sobre ese lingote con esa chapa tan fina recubriendo el tungsteno veríamos como este no reacciona como si lo hicieramos sobre uno normal porque el tungsteno no es diamagnetico. 

Si teneis un iman de neodimio probar el efecto sobre vuestras monedas o lingotes de oro o plata y vereis como se nota.Cuanto mas puro sea el metal mas lo notareis.

Saludos.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (24 Sep 2012)

Noticia tendenciosa para asustar a los poseedores de físico. De otra forma habría ya burbuja de tunsteno ::


----------



## Eldenegro (24 Sep 2012)

Hace tiempo puse la idea de comprar el Fisch entre varios foreros, ya que el precio baja bastate de pedir solo 1 pack a pedir varios, pero no tuvo mucha repercusion la idea. Sigo ofreciendo que si alguien lo quiere pedir yo estaria interesado en 1 estuche, para asi bajar el precio al pedir varios


----------



## Calculín (24 Sep 2012)

Hace unos años también salieron noticias de este tipo, dónde se preguntaban cuantos lingotes falsos habría en las salas blindadas de los bancos. Cómo a nadie le interesaba auditar por si acaso...


----------



## Eldenegro (24 Sep 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Agradaceriamos más info. sobre esta cuestión; gracias.



Don’t buy fake gold coins. Get the Fisch. Protect your gold investment.
Si miramos la web del Fisch, en la seccion de pricing indica los precios

Any one Wallet - #1 to #5	US$ 169
Any two Wallets - #1 to #5 US$ 259 Save $79
Any three Wallets - #1 to #5 US$ 329 Save $178
Any four Wallets - #1 to #5 US$ 399 Save $277
Any five Wallets - #1 to #5 US$ 449 Save $396

Con lo que pedirse un estuche sale por 169 dolares mas envio, pero si nos juntamos varios foreros y pedimos 5 estuches (y pueden estar repetidos) salen por 90 dolares cada uno mas el envio (bueno, y habria un envio adicional en el caso de que despues se enviase dentro de España, pero estamos hablando de un 46% de descuento, que compensa ampliamente el coste de un sobre por correos dentro de España.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 Sep 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Hace tiempo puse la idea de comprar el Fisch entre varios foreros, ya que el precio baja bastate de pedir solo 1 pack a pedir varios, pero no tuvo mucha repercusion la idea. Sigo ofreciendo que si alguien lo quiere pedir yo estaria interesado en 1 estuche, para asi bajar el precio al pedir varios



Pero vale realmente la pena comparado con las alternativas 8 veces mas baratas? 

The Easy Way to Test Gold Coins


----------



## Eldenegro (24 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Pero vale realmente la pena comparado con las alternativas 8 veces mas baratas?
> 
> The Easy Way to Test Gold Coins



Sip, tambien habia visto esa opcion, pero no es tan especifica porque mezcla monedas de 22K con 24K en la misma bascula, y por eso no me daba el pego.

Ademas, si quieres mirar soberanos, por ejemplo, no te vale


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (24 Sep 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Sip, tambien habia visto esa opcion, pero no es tan especifica porque mezcla monedas de 22K con 24K en la misma bascula, y por eso no me daba el pego.
> 
> Ademas, si quieres mirar soberanos, por ejemplo, no te vale



Ok, pues a mi me podria interesar la wallet #2 (kruggerrands), si conseguimos 5 interesados sale por menos de 100$, no? Y si abres un hilo especifico para que se apunte la gente?


----------



## Vidar (24 Sep 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Don’t buy fake gold coins. Get the Fisch. Protect your gold investment.
> Si miramos la web del Fisch, en la seccion de pricing indica los precios
> 
> Any one Wallet - #1 to #5	US$ 169
> ...



tened en cuenta el IVA en aduanas, ya nadie se libra.


----------



## j.w.pepper (25 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> tened en cuenta el IVA en aduanas, ya nadie se libra.



Yo creo que eso depende del factor suerte y del tamaño del paquete. Si te lo envían en un paquete tipo sobre puede que lo dejen pasar como regalo, ahora bien, las cajas las controlan mucho más y lo digo por propia experiencia de artículos traidos desde USA.


----------



## Vidar (25 Sep 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Yo creo que eso depende del factor suerte y del tamaño del paquete. Si te lo envían en un paquete tipo sobre puede que lo dejen pasar como regalo, ahora bien, las cajas las controlan mucho más y lo digo por propia experiencia de artículos traidos desde USA.



Algún sobre si puede que cuele. También miran mucho el valor declarado, se dice que como se declare que vale más de $20 a pagar.

.


----------



## Eldenegro (25 Sep 2012)

Justamente lo que veo es que el fisch te mezcla los tipos de oro segun su ley, el 1 es para .900, el 2 para .917, el 5 para .999, etc...

Ademas, cada estuche tiene varias "cucharas", que son para cada tipo de moneda.


----------



## guruguru (25 Sep 2012)

Pero no es lo.mismo tener una basculita y un calibre?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Sep 2012)

guruguru dijo:


> Pero no es lo.mismo tener una basculita y un calibre?



Si, de hecho es lo que uso ahora, pero el cacharrito este es mas portátil y rápido de utilizar, sin tener que llevar encima la chuleta de diámetros y grosores. Reconozco que en parte es una pijada, pero en determinadas situaciones puede ser muy útil y práctico, sobretodo cuando quedas en un bar con un forero, lo de sacar la bascula y el pie de rey puede quedar muy de camello


----------



## Eldenegro (25 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Ok, pues a mi me podria interesar la wallet #2 (kruggerrands), si conseguimos 5 interesados sale por menos de 100$, no? Y si abres un hilo especifico para que se apunte la gente?



Perdona que me habia saltado esta respuesta. Ahora mismo por circunstancias personales no me puedo estar metiendo en muchos berenjenales, pero si quieres abre tu un hilo y cuenta conmigo para un estuche


----------



## santia (25 Sep 2012)

Gold-Standard dijo:


> Siempre es mejor comprar monedas
> 
> Tungsten-Filled 10 Oz Gold Bar Found In The Middle Of Manhattan's Jewelry District | ZeroHedge (en inglés)
> 
> Este aparato es bastante útil para detectar monedas falsas Don’t buy fake gold coins. Get the Fisch. Protect your gold investment.




Pues no estoy de acuerdo del todo. Tampoco hay que confiarse con las monedas.

Por lo visto, desde hace tiempo, ya hay materiales y aleaciones, a menor precio que el oro, con densidades que pueden aproximarse e, incluso, igualarse a la densidad del oro. 

Valora Oro: Falsas monedas de oro de inversión

Por otra parte, hay lingotes (de bajo peso) que vienen en blíster, con certificado y con kinegrama.

Siempre, si es posible, hay que comprar en sitios reconocidos. Sean monedas o sean lingotes.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Sep 2012)

santia dijo:


> Pues no estoy de acuerdo del todo. Tampoco hay que confiarse con las monedas.
> 
> Por lo visto, desde hace tiempo, ya hay materiales y aleaciones, a menor precio que el oro, con densidades que pueden aproximarse e, incluso, igualarse a la densidad del oro.
> 
> ...



Pero hoy comentaban que el tungsteno es paramagnetico y el oro diamagnetico, por lo que una moneda falsa con nucleo de tungsteno atrae el iman y la de oro bueno no (incluso se aleja ligeramente?).

Asi que hoy he comprado por ebay unos imanes de neomidio Y un anillo de tungsteno para hacer unas pruebas y si funciona añadir el iman al kit de bascula y pie de rey.


----------



## Vidar (25 Sep 2012)

El imán va a ser la vacuna si es que empezaran a introducirse en el mercado monedas de wolframio, ya nos pondrás tus impresiones con el imán .

Por cierto oro diamagnético 



> el diamagnetismo es una propiedad de los materiales que consiste en ser repelidos por los imanes.
> 
> Algunos ejemplos de materiales diamagnéticos son: el bismuto metálico, el hidrógeno, el helio y los demás gases nobles, el cloruro de sodio, el cobre, el oro, el silicio, el germanio, el grafito, el bronce y el azufre



y wolframio paramagnético:



> Es decir, los materiales paramagnéticos son materiales atraídos por imanes, pero no se convierten en materiales permanentemente magnetizados. Algunos materiales paramagnéticos son: aire, aluminio, magnesio, titanio y wolframio.



.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> El imán va a ser la vacuna si es que empezaran a introducirse en el mercado monedas de wolframio, ya nos pondrás tus impresiones con el imán .
> 
> Por cierto oro diamagnético
> y wolframio paramagnético:
> .



si, es una suerte si existe un sistema tan sencillo y barato para detectar el tungsteno/wolframio. Gracias por la correccion, he editado el comentario, he aprendido dichas palabras hoy mismo y se ve que aun no las habia asentado


----------



## Goldmaus (25 Sep 2012)

El riesgo de encontrar monedas falsas de oro o de plata existe, como existe el riesgo de encontrar otros productos falsificados. Por ello se recomienda ilustrarse acerca de las mismas para conocerlas y tomar la mayor cantidad de precauciones posibles (cada quien decide cuales son las mejores para sí mismo), por ejemplo:

- Ilustrarse acerca de lo que se desea comprar (leer, preguntar)
- Comprar en lugares reconocidos tanto físicos como virtuales (Internet)
- Comprobar las medidas, el peso y la densidad de la moneda

Parte de ilustrarse implica saber que las monedas tienen medidas estándar pero las mismas pueden variar un poco. Son las llamadas tolerancias. Sin embargo, las mismas son mínimas y generalmente hacia arriba. Algunas monedas de colección indican la tolerancia en sus certificados, pero las bullion no tienen cetificados. Las monedas viejas o muy circuladas pueden tener mayor desgaste pero tampoco debería ser muy grande.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Vidar (25 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> si, es una suerte si existe un sistema tan sencillo y barato para detectar el tungsteno/wolframio. Gracias por la correccion, he editado el comentario, he aprendido dichas palabras hoy mismo y se ve que aun no las habia asentado



Todos cometemos errores, yo corrijo uno mío de ahora mismo.

Decía que con platino nos la podrían colar, pero va a ser que es paramagnético también, el osmio igual.

.


----------



## alvono (25 Sep 2012)

Imánes a parte, el tungsteno es muy duro y para acuñar una moneda tan fina como las de 1oz se rompería. No os comáis la cabeza, si la moneda es reconocida y tiene peso y dimensiones correctas es auténtica.


----------



## piru (25 Sep 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Imánes a parte, el tungsteno es muy duro y para acuñar una moneda tan fina como las de 1oz se rompería. No os comáis la cabeza, si la moneda es reconocida y tiene peso y dimensiones correctas es auténtica.



Parece que se puede acuñar el tungsteno...







Hurry , hurry - Get Your Fake Tungsten-Filled
Tungsten Alloy-Tungsten Heavy Alloy Fake Scan Gold Coin


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Sep 2012)

piru dijo:


> Parece que se puede acuñar el tungsteno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso dicen esos chinos, pero in la misma web bajo las fotografias aparece el texto:



> The gold coins above aren't made of tungsten, they are real gold coins, and just for display.


----------



## piru (25 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Eso dicen esos chinos, pero in la misma web bajo las fotografias aparece el texto:



Sí, pero antes dicen:
"Pictures of Tungsten Fake Gold Coins:"
Y el pie de foto:
"Tungsten Fake Gold Coin-01"

¿Las han fabricado pero no lo quieren reconocer para no meterse en líos?


----------



## alvono (26 Sep 2012)

piru dijo:


> Sí, pero antes dicen:
> "Pictures of Tungsten Fake Gold Coins:"
> Y el pie de foto:
> "Tungsten Fake Gold Coin-01"
> ...



No, más bien es un cuento chino lo de que pueden fabricarlas, o bien son lisas sin más y la foto no quedaría tan bien.


----------



## Goomersindo (26 Sep 2012)

¿Sabeis con que tamaño de imán de neodimio seria suficiente para hacer la prueba sobre una onza?
Estoy echando un vistazo en ebay y la verdad es que hay un monton de imanes distintos...


----------



## santia (26 Sep 2012)

NSK da en la clave, en mi opinión. 

Creo también que, efectivamente, a nuestro nivel, los imanes (fuertes) son la otra herramienta a añadir siempre. (Hay otro aparato que puede utilizarse pero ya son palabras mayores, en mi opinión). Pero hay matices que se me escapan.

Tenemos:

Gold - magnetic properties
- magnetic type: diamagnetic
- volume magnetic susceptibility: -3,44 x 10E-5

Tungsten - magnetic properties
- magnetic type: paramagnetic
- volume magnetic susceptibility: +8,84 x 10E-5

Nos faltarían también datos sobre las propiedades magnéticas de las posibles aleaciones que consiguen densidad igual que el oro. Pero, bueno, vamos a trabajar con esto.

O sea, parece claro que los comportamientos serán diferentes. Pero la duda que tengo es si serán apreciables a nuestra vista. Recordemos (alvono) que, en las posibles monedas falsas, es el núcleo lo que no es de oro. O sea, parece que no tendremos mucho volumen como para comprobarlo. Por otra parte, los diferentes comportamientos pueden ser muy ligeros. Por eso, la indicación de NSK de utilizar imanes de neodimio (que son los más fuertes) es muy buena también. O sea, para "amplificar" al máximo ese diferente comportamiento, parece claro que lo mejor es utilizar un imán potente. Y ahí están los de neodimio. 

Lo mejor que he visto en Internet es Comprar imanes potentes (industria, colegio, bricolaje) - supermagnete. Con diferencia. (Alguno de ellos parece, incluso, demasiado potente).

Ya nos contará EstudianteTesorero los resultados de sus pruebas.


----------



## alvono (26 Sep 2012)

santia dijo:


> Recordemos (alvono) que, en las posibles monedas falsas, es el núcleo lo que no es de oro.



Pero una moneda es demasiado fina para poder usar el mismo método de los lingotes falsos. En un lingote con núcleo de tungsteno, recubierto de oro, la proporción de oro respecto al peso total del lingote es pequeña y el precio del mismo puede compensar el riesgo. En una moneda de 1oz, suponiendo que se pudiera hacer, tendría que usarse una lámina muy fina de tungsteno y propocionalmente mucho oro, o no sería posible acuñarla, con lo que su fabricación sería muy costosa y no compensaría el riesgo.

En cualquier caso a día de hoy no se ha encontrado en todo el mundo *ninguna* moneda falsificada así. Así que si alguno de nosotros tiene la "suerte" de encontrar la primera seguro que se puede sacar un buen pico subastando semejante rareza


----------



## Vidar (26 Sep 2012)

santia dijo:


> NSK da en la clave, en mi opinión.
> 
> Creo también que, efectivamente, a nuestro nivel, los imanes (fuertes) son la otra herramienta a añadir siempre. (Hay otro aparato que puede utilizarse pero ya son palabras mayores, en mi opinión). Pero hay matices que se me escapan.
> 
> ...



Dos apuntes:

-Las aleaciones que pueden conseguir una densidad igual al oro tienen que estar formadas en gran parte por materiales paramagnéticos (Wolframio, osmio, platino).

-Las monedas que has mostrado son chapadas en oro, por lo que son casi 100% wolframio-osmio y un imán cualquiera las atraerá sin duda.

.


----------



## Vidar (26 Sep 2012)

Goomersindo dijo:


> ¿Sabeis con que tamaño de imán de neodimio seria suficiente para hacer la prueba sobre una onza?
> Estoy echando un vistazo en ebay y la verdad es que hay un monton de imanes distintos...



un iman potente lo puedes sacar de un disco duro viejo o de un lector de CD roto, de momento es más que suficiente para salvaguardarse del mito de las monedas de wolframio.

.


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 Sep 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Pero una moneda es demasiado fina para poder usar el mismo método de los lingotes falsos. En un lingote con núcleo de tungsteno, recubierto de oro, la proporción de oro respecto al peso total del lingote es pequeña y el precio del mismo puede compensar el riesgo. En una moneda de 1oz, suponiendo que se pudiera hacer, tendría que usarse una lámina muy fina de tungsteno y propocionalmente mucho oro, o no sería posible acuñarla, con lo que su fabricación sería muy costosa y no compensaría el riesgo.
> 
> En cualquier caso a día de hoy no se ha encontrado en todo el mundo *ninguna* moneda falsificada así. Así que si alguno de nosotros tiene la "suerte" de encontrar la primera seguro que se puede sacar un buen pico subastando semejante rareza



Me surge una duda, ¿Pq no es posible acuñarla? ¿Es porque el tungsteno aunque denso es muy frágil y el oro en cambio es muy maleable?


----------



## santia (26 Sep 2012)

Más sobre este mismo asunto, hace 2 días. En Zero Hedge, no en cualquier otro sitio. Los comentarios de los lectores a esta noticia son interesantes también, en general.

Get Your Fake Tungsten-Filled Gold Coins Here | ZeroHedge




alvono dijo:


> Pero una moneda es demasiado fina para poder usar el mismo método de los lingotes falsos. En un lingote con núcleo de tungsteno, recubierto de oro, la proporción de oro respecto al peso total del lingote es pequeña y el precio del mismo puede compensar el riesgo. En una moneda de 1oz, suponiendo que se pudiera hacer, tendría que usarse una lámina muy fina de tungsteno y propocionalmente mucho oro, o no sería posible acuñarla, con lo que su fabricación sería muy costosa y no compensaría el riesgo.
> 
> En cualquier caso a día de hoy no se ha encontrado en todo el mundo *ninguna* moneda falsificada así. Así que si alguno de nosotros tiene la "suerte" de encontrar la primera seguro que se puede sacar un buen pico subastando semejante rareza



Imagino que el objetivo ideal y fácil de estos falsificadores son los lingotes de cierto peso que son los que se van descubriendo. Pero, yo personalmente, sigo sin fiarme del todo en cuanto a las monedas y en cuanto a la capacidad de falsificación de esta gente. Además, en general, a nivel de gente normal, se compra y se guarda. Pero no se comprueba con posterioridad. Y se compran monedas y lingotes pequeños. Al nivel de los grandes, ellos comprarán y comprobarán. Y ellos compran lingotes grandes. Y, claro, en algún caso, detectan las falsificaciones cuando las hay.




Vidar dijo:


> -Las aleaciones que pueden conseguir una densidad igual al oro tienen que estar formadas en gran parte por materiales paramagnéticos (Wolframio, osmio, platino).



Cierto. Añade también: renio e iridio. Todos son paramagnéticos aunque alguno con menos susceptibilidad magnética. Puede que el efecto sea menor. Aunque entiendo que predominaría la susceptibilidad del tungsteno, que supone alrededor del 95% del volumen total de la aleación.

Desde luego, parece que la comprobación “magnética”, si es que funciona, puede ser la solución más sencilla, a nivel de gente normal.


----------



## Vidar (26 Sep 2012)

Todos estos repasos a la química y física no hacen más que demostrarnos que el oro es un elemento muy muy especial, y no es extraño que sea la reserva de valor por excelencia ya que despues de milenios de alquimia, incluso con la técnica del siglo XXI sigue siendo infalsificable.

.


----------



## alvono (26 Sep 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Me surge una duda, ¿Pq no es posible acuñarla? ¿Es porque el tungsteno aunque denso es muy frágil y el oro en cambio es muy maleable?



No puede acuñarse pq es un metal muy duro, a diferencia del oro que con solo hincarle el diente ya lo marcas.

Respecto a que las monedas se guardan y no se comprueban, en las tiendas especializadas se recompran a miles todos los días, si existieran ya se habría dado cuenta alguien.


----------



## santia (26 Sep 2012)

Pues es cierto lo que comentas. Aunque, en tiendas especializadas, sólo se ve comprar a la gente. No se ve vender. (Puede llegar a decirse que, hoy día, un particular, en las tiendas especializadas, sólo compra, y un particular, en los Compro-Oro, sólo vende). No creo que las tiendas especializadas "recompren" a miles. Aunque sí que creo que "compren" a miles. No sé. Supongo que si un particular lleva una moneda que no es de oro a una tienda especializada, pues allí se la rechazan sin más, sin llegársela a recomprar. Al estilo de los Compro-Oro con las joyas que no son de oro. Pero sin llegar a denunciarse el hecho y sin llegar a enterarnos. ¿Quién sabe?


----------



## Quinto (3 Oct 2012)

De inmediato, se podrán en marcha todos los resortes técnicos y científicos disponibles al servicio del urgente peritaje: se echa mano de la bibliografía y docu-mentación más actualizada, se manipula la pieza y se la somete al escrutinio de los instrumentos de análisis en el laboratorio más sofisticado, se solicita la opinión del especialista más reputado y del colega más escarmentado, finalmente, y tras arduas pesquisas, analíticas y reuniones para contrastar los datos, se llegará a un solemne dictamen: ¡¡¡LA MADRE QUE LA PARIÓ!!! (Con perdón)...

http://www.mcu.es/archivos/docs/Novedades/AHN_03_R_Feria_Perez.pdf


----------



## Vidar (3 Oct 2012)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Esta tarde he acercado el imán de neodimio a una bombilla philips classictone fundida y el filamento no se ha visto atraído por el imán.
> Acaso el filamento no será de tungsteno?... No me he quedado nada tranquilo la verdad.
> El imán en cuestión tiene una potencia de 9,2 kg, por imán no será...



pues algo falla, en este video aparece el experimento, eso si, la bombilla es de "vela"

[YOUTUBE]Desviación del filamento de una bombilla - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

.


----------



## HAL 9000 (3 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> pues algo falla, en este video aparece el experimento, eso si, la bombilla es de "vela"
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Desviación del filamento de una bombilla - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> .



Tócate los cojones. 
Ahora mismo he hecho la prueba.
Cuando la bombilla está apagada los filamentos ni se inmutan pero cuando la enciendo entonces sí que se menean... Será por el aumento de temperatura o por el hecho de que esté pasando la corriente.
En cualquier caso menuda gaita... Para comprobar si los lingotes han sido profanados qué habrá que hacer, ponerlos a la brasa o enchufarles una batería de camión?.


----------



## HAL 9000 (4 Oct 2012)

Bueno, sigo con las probatinas.

Con la bombilla encendida, el filamento SÍ SE MENEA

Nada más apagar la bombilla, es decir con un nada desdeñable calor residual, el filamento NO SE MENEA


Conclusión: tengo unos imanes muy majos que probablemente no me sirvan para gran cosa.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Oct 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Asi que hoy he comprado por ebay unos imanes de neomidio Y un anillo de tungsteno para hacer unas pruebas y si funciona añadir el iman al kit de bascula y pie de rey.



Finalmente, un mes mas tarde, me ha llegado el anillo chino de tungsteno (chapado de dorado y con runas elficas, :: alucinado me he quedado) y he podido hacer las pruebas con los imanes de neomidio.

Ingredientes:
- 1 kruggerrand de 1oz de oro de 22k (31gr)
- 1 anillo de tungsteno metalizado dorado (14gr)
- 3 imanes de neomidio de 1cm3 cada uno (3 cm3)

Resultados:
- es mejor unir los imanes, en fila, para obtener "uno" mas potente
- la moneda de oro no se engancha al iman, la pongo en vertical (sobre el canto) y acerco el iman al canto y al lateral: ni gira ni rueda, pasa un huevo del iman
- el anillo de neomidio tampoco se engancha al iman, lo aguanto en vertical (no se aguanta solo por tener cantos redondeados) y al acercar el iman el anillo es atraido ligeramente provocando que gire (como una rueda)

Conclusion:
- *el tungsteno es atraido MUY LIGERAMENTE por un iman potente*, pero he tenido que utilizar 3cm3 de neomidio (entre ellos se atraian/saltaban a 5cm de distancia), acercarlo a 1 o 2 mm, y colocar la moneda/anillo sobre el canto (para reducir la friccion y permitir que ruede al ser atraido).


----------



## kapandji (8 Oct 2013)

He estado viendo unos lingote umicore en ebay y recordando todo lo dicho en estos foros no me atrevo a comprarlo, y más tras leer foros ingleses donde dicen que son muy falsificados. Quería preguntar por vuestra opinion sobre los lingotes Heraeus Kinebar. Entiendo que nadie pone en duda su autenticidad a la hora de venderlos.
un saludo


----------



## Rafacoins (8 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Finalmente, un mes mas tarde, me ha llegado el anillo chino de tungsteno (chapado de dorado y con runas elficas, :: alucinado me he quedado) y he podido hacer las pruebas con los imanes de neomidio.
> 
> Ingredientes:
> - 1 kruggerrand de 1oz de oro de 22k (31gr)
> ...



¿Te animas a colgar un video del experimento?


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Oct 2013)

kapandji dijo:


> He estado viendo unos lingote umicore en ebay y recordando todo lo dicho en estos foros no me atrevo a comprarlo, y más tras leer foros ingleses donde dicen que son muy falsificados. Quería preguntar por vuestra opinion sobre los lingotes Heraeus Kinebar. Entiendo que nadie pone en duda su autenticidad a la hora de venderlos.
> un saludo



Los mejores sin duda son los que nombras

Los PAMP para coleccionismo son impresionantes

Hay dos sitios, poco mas para comprar lingotes con plena confianza de lo que se quiere, no son los mas baratos precisamente, pero ofertan calidad

Cuidado con las tolas indias, lingotes marca RUSIA, y chollos por internet mucho cuidado

Monedas si son pequeñas y poco dinero te la puedes hasta jugar, los lingotes son otra cosa.


----------



## kapandji (8 Oct 2013)

pretendo hacer una compra en coininvestdirect, y si por 3 euros de diferencia me garantizo el kinebar y la "tranquilidad" de demostrar la autenticidad del lingote pues merece la pena.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (8 Oct 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> ¿Te animas a colgar un video del experimento?



Menudo reflote... 
No lo descarto, si algun dia tengo un rato tranquilo me pongo.


----------



## bonobubble (9 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Finalmente, un mes mas tarde, me ha llegado el anillo chino de tungsteno (chapado de dorado y con runas elficas, :: alucinado me he quedado) y he podido hacer las pruebas con los imanes de neomidio.
> 
> Ingredientes:
> - 1 kruggerrand de 1oz de oro de 22k (31gr)
> ...



Podrías hacer la prueba con un anillo de oro similar tamaño al del tungsteno. Es que un anillo, es una moneda con agujero , y las corriente inducidas tendrán una direccion, cosa que me temo que una moneda no ocurrirá igual.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Oct 2013)

bonobubble dijo:


> Podrías hacer la prueba con un anillo de oro similar tamaño al del tungsteno. Es que un anillo, es una moneda con agujero , y las corriente inducidas tendrán una direccion, cosa que me temo que una moneda no ocurrirá igual.



Interesante observación, pero no tengo ningún anillo de oro, si alguien tiene uno y puede confirmar que con 3cm3 de neomidio no se produce ninguna atracción...


----------



## YOL (9 Oct 2013)

Si quereis "almacenar riqueza" , pasar del oro y "comprar" billetes de 1000 francos suizos, no tienen casi inflacion y al canje no se pierde mucho.y los podeis adquirir directamente en una banco,, aparte de que no ocupan mucho sitio y no pesan nada.


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Oct 2013)

YOL dijo:


> Si quereis "almacenar riqueza" , pasar del oro y "comprar" billetes de 1000 francos suizos, no tienen casi inflacion y al canje no se pierde mucho.y los podeis adquirir directamente en una banco,, aparte de que no ocupan mucho sitio y no pesan nada.



Tengo algo de esa divisa, pero algo... ¿ y si la divisa se pone en vez de a 1,22 a 1,80 o 0, 90 ?, ¿ Y si el dinero FIAT Colapsa ?

Esta bien tener CHF, YEN, YUAN, USD, EUROS...Hasta DIRHAM (Marruecos esta a tiro de piedra de España), nunca se sabe. Pero priorizo el Oro y Plata.

La verdad es que billetes de 100 USD, 500 Euros y 1000 CHF, 10000 YEN, se esconden o guardan en cualquier lugar...pero...


----------



## fff (9 Oct 2013)

YOL dijo:


> Si quereis "almacenar riqueza" , pasar del oro y "comprar" billetes de 1000 francos suizos,* no tienen casi inflacion* y al canje no se pierde mucho.y los podeis adquirir directamente en una banco,, aparte de que no ocupan mucho sitio y no pesan nada.



eso de donde lo sacas?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Oct 2013)

YOL dijo:


> Si quereis "almacenar riqueza" , pasar del oro y "comprar" billetes de 1000 francos suizos, no tienen casi inflacion y al canje no se pierde mucho.y los podeis adquirir directamente en una banco,, aparte de que no ocupan mucho sitio y no pesan nada.



Olvídate del franco suizo. El Banco Central Suizo ha "limitado" la posible revalorización del franco con respecto al euro a, como máximo, 1'2 €/SWF. Esto significa que, si el BCE imprime, el Banco Central Suizo imprimirá también para eliminar el riesgo de revalorización. Ambas monedas están "atadas" en su camino inflacionario por decreto.


----------



## kapandji (13 Oct 2013)

me ha parecido interesante.
Goldbarren auf Echtheit testen/prüfen - Fälschung? - YouTube


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Oct 2013)

kapandji dijo:


> me ha parecido interesante.
> Goldbarren auf Echtheit testen/prüfen - Fälschung? - YouTube



Curioso metodo...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 Oct 2013)

kapandji dijo:


> me ha parecido interesante.
> Goldbarren auf Echtheit testen/prüfen - Fälschung? - YouTube



Interesante, no tengo ni idea de aleman, pero deduzco que al aplicar el principio de arquimedes sobre el lingote, tenemos:

- una fuerza descendente equivalente a los 100 gr de oro
- una fuerza ascendente equivalente al peso del volumen de agua ocupado por el lingote

Y deduzco, porque me da pereza ponerme a hacer números, que la diferencia de peso resultante (relacionada por las densidades de los dos elementos), debe ser siempre alrededor de ¿un 5.2% del peso del lingote?

Edito: Me ha podido la curiosidad: densidad agua 1 kg/l, densidad del oro 19.3 kg/l, relación = agua / oro = 1/19.3) = 5.18% ... la báscula lo ha clavado!!!


----------



## kapandji (13 Oct 2013)

me gusta que os guste...
un saludo

edito: a mi también me ha podido la curiosidad y lo he intentado hacer con la alianza de mi mujer y el anillo se va directamente al suelo del recipiente y aumenta la báscula directamente 2 gramos (el peso real del anillo)???


----------



## Trollaco del copón (13 Oct 2013)

kapandji dijo:


> me gusta que os guste...
> un saludo
> 
> edito: a mi también me ha podido la curiosidad y lo he intentado hacer con la alianza de mi mujer y el anillo se va directamente al suelo del recipiente y aumenta la báscula directamente 2 gramos (el peso real del anillo)???



Tienes que atarlo con un hilo y sujetarlo de manera que esté justo por de bajo de la superficie del agua...
Así la balanza sólo marca la fuerza de empuje...
Si no pones el hilo marca todo el peso del anillo


----------



## Sigpac (13 Oct 2013)

kapandji dijo:


> me ha parecido interesante.
> Goldbarren auf Echtheit testen/prüfen - Fälschung? - YouTube



Que alguiene me corrija si estoy equivocado, pero este método no sirve en el caso del primer post. Los falsificadores han conseguido un lingote con el mismo peso y volumen que un lingote auténtico, por lo que creo que su empuje también lo sería.


----------



## Idiocracia (13 Oct 2013)

Sigpac dijo:


> Que alguiene me corrija si estoy equivocado, pero este método no sirve en el caso del primer post. Los falsificadores han conseguido un lingote con el mismo peso y volumen que un lingote auténtico, por lo que creo que su empuje también lo sería.



Así es, si el lingote está relleno de tungsteno, que tiene la misma densidad del oro hasta la centésima, no lo vas a detectar con este sistema.

Para monedas y joyería el método está muy bien, pones toda la chatarra junta y te da la ley media.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 Oct 2013)

kapandji dijo:


> me gusta que os guste...
> un saludo
> 
> edito: a mi también me ha podido la curiosidad y lo he intentado hacer con la alianza de mi mujer y el anillo se va directamente al suelo del recipiente y aumenta la báscula directamente 2 gramos (el peso real del anillo)???



Como te dice trollaco, y aunque no se ve bien en el vídeo, el oro esta atado de un hilo para que no se apoye en el fondo y "no pese". Pero solo sustituye lo del peso y el tamaño, no lo del magnetismo. Pero para los lingotes, en que es imposible obtener el volumen con un pie de rey, es muy buen sistema para determinar la densidad.


----------



## zabulon (13 Oct 2013)

¿ en qué modo o unidades hay qué poner la bascula para qué de el 5.18?


----------



## Idiocracia (13 Oct 2013)

zabulon dijo:


> ¿ en qué modo o unidades hay qué poner la bascula para qué de el 5.18?



Com la densidad es un cociente (proporción), cualquier unidad sirve siempre que sea la misma para las dos medidas: gramos, onzas... lo que mejor aproveche la resolución de al escala.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 Oct 2013)

zabulon dijo:


> ¿ en qué modo o unidades hay qué poner la bascula para qué de el 5.18?



El peso, sea en gr. o en oz, dara el 5.18% del peso en seco.

Si el anillo pesa 20 gr en seco, flotando en agua (y tarando la bascula con el recipiente), deberia marcar 20 x 5.18 / 100 gr.


----------



## zabulon (13 Oct 2013)

gracias, ahora lo entiendo


----------



## kapandji (18 Oct 2013)

joder,ya se que no se debe pero lo hice.Compré un lingotito de 1 gr pamp suisse por ebay (foto con su blister original) porque pagué por paypal y me protegia, y hoy me llega el paquete y lo que me manda el vendedor es un lingote de un gramo separado de un valcambi combibar con dos esquirlas extras. Cuando habro un incidente en paypal porque eso no era lo que le había comprado, me dice que no entiende el problema que aunque no es un pamp suisse me ha mandado un lingote de un gramo y que encima me ha mandado 0.1 gramos de más. ¿Soy yo el único que cree que este tipo me esta tomando por tonto?


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Oct 2013)

Lingotes siempre en mano y en sitios de extrema confianza

Esas cosas pueden pasar.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Oct 2013)

kapandji dijo:


> joder,ya se que no se debe pero lo hice.Compré un lingotito de 1 gr pamp suisse por ebay (foto con su blister original) porque pagué por paypal y me protegia, y hoy me llega el paquete y lo que me manda el vendedor es un lingote de un gramo separado de un valcambi combibar con dos esquirlas extras. Cuando habro un incidente en paypal porque eso no era lo que le había comprado, me dice que no entiende el problema que aunque no es un pamp suisse me ha mandado un lingote de un gramo y que encima me ha mandado 0.1 gramos de más. ¿Soy yo el único que cree que este tipo me esta tomando por tonto?



Yo he comprado mucho por ebay con paypal, no hay nada malo, si e encuentras con un listo como es el caso, lo denuncias y reclamas. Pero haz números: portes para devolve el gramo, pero probablemente no te devolvera los portes ni de ida, ni de vuelta. O acepta a las buenas devolverte todo lo que pagaste o tendras que decidir entre a) quedarte con el cutre-gramo o b) recuperar el precio del gramo y perder los dos portes.

Y si, si tu compraste un pamp suisse con blister, eso es lo que debe enviarte.


----------



## kapandji (18 Oct 2013)

estuve mensajeando con él y cuando le dije todo dejó de escribir y no he tenido más noticias, pero es que me da la impresión de que me esta meando en la boca y encima me dice que llueve. Sobre los portes como se ponga chungo me los cobro con la la decima de gramo de más que mando.


----------



## skifi (19 Oct 2013)

kapandji dijo:


> joder,ya se que no se debe pero lo hice.Compré un lingotito de 1 gr pamp suisse por ebay (foto con su blister original) porque pagué por paypal y me protegia, y hoy me llega el paquete y lo que me manda el vendedor es un lingote de un gramo separado de un valcambi combibar con dos esquirlas extras. Cuando habro un incidente en paypal porque eso no era lo que le había comprado, me dice que no entiende el problema que aunque no es un pamp suisse me ha mandado un lingote de un gramo y que encima me ha mandado 0.1 gramos de más. ¿Soy yo el único que cree que este tipo me esta tomando por tonto?



Pues mira, ya aunque fuese sólo por orgullo, yo le haría la reclamación: puese que pierdas los gastos de envio, pero te quedarás con mejor cuerpo ante el listillo


----------



## kapandji (19 Oct 2013)

Anoche reclamé y a la hora ya me habían dado la razón, tengo que mandarle el paquete y me devuelven la totalidad, sólo pago este envio que ahora realizo yo.
un saludo


----------



## skifi (19 Oct 2013)

kapandji dijo:


> Anoche reclamé y a la hora ya me habían dado la razón, tengo que mandarle el paquete y me devuelven la totalidad, sólo pago este envio que ahora realizo yo.
> un saludo



Creo que has obrado correctamente, y al que te ha querido tangar le dan un toque. Un saludo,


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Oct 2013)

skifi dijo:


> Creo que has obrado correctamente, y al que te ha querido tangar le dan un toque. Un saludo,



Incido

La compra de lingotes de oro y sobre todo plata que no van con numero de serie, requiere estudio y precision para evitar a los listos de turno. Es mejor acudir a tiendas de estimada fiabilidad o foreros con gran historial que los hay


----------



## Hustec (20 Oct 2013)

He visto un lingote de oro 999,9, 100 gr, sin número de serie, pone CIOD.
¿ alguien sabe algo de CIOD ? Busco en la web y solo encuentro CIODE.


----------



## skifi (20 Oct 2013)

Hustec dijo:


> He visto un lingote de oro 999,9, 100 gr, sin número de serie, pone CIOD.
> ¿ alguien sabe algo de CIOD ? Busco en la web y solo encuentro CIODE.



Si no tienes la total certeza de su origen y autenticidad, te puede salir rana como éste...







Por poder, puede ser bueno, pero vaya.


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Oct 2013)

Hustec dijo:


> He visto un lingote de oro 999,9, 100 gr, sin número de serie, pone CIOD.
> ¿ alguien sabe algo de CIOD ? Busco en la web y solo encuentro CIODE.



Mirate una noticia del 25 de abril 1982, de la hemeroteca de abc.es... a colacion de CIOD...

NO TE PUEDO PONER EL ENLACE, con este movil.

---------- Post added 20-oct-2013 at 21:08 ----------




Hustec dijo:


> He visto un lingote de oro 999,9, 100 gr, sin número de serie, pone CIOD.
> ¿ alguien sabe algo de CIOD ? Busco en la web y solo encuentro CIODE.



Sabemos precio y fuente ?


----------



## Hustec (20 Oct 2013)

Gracias forever, no se ha hablado de precio para la compra, solo me lo ha mostrado un amigo en confianza.


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Oct 2013)

Hustec dijo:


> Gracias forever, no se ha hablado de precio para la compra, solo me lo ha mostrado un amigo en confianza.



Si lo puedes palpar ya es algo

A lo mejor pueden tener...30 años, quizas mas.

Suerte.


----------



## kapandji (24 Ago 2014)

hola a todos,
ya se que ante la duda es preferible monedas, pero no se lo que pasa. Me venden por internet un lingote heraeus de 2 gramos ( enpaquetado y con número certificado en el lingote y en el paquete) a 47 euros, envío incluido, pudiendo pagar por paypal.
Mi duda es como estando el spot a 31,1 euros ¿cómo se puede vender tan por debajo del spot?, pienso que pueda ser una estafa, pero pagando por paypal podría recuperar el dinero, y otra coas es que no he visto por ningún lado que hayan falsificado lingotes de 2 gramos heraeus ( no tienen el kinebar pero bueno...).
¿qué os parece?
un saludo


----------



## horik (24 Ago 2014)

Yo no confiaría.Veo que los lingotes de 1g están a mas de 40€, nadie regala el dinero.


----------



## kapandji (24 Ago 2014)

miaavg dijo:


> Yo solo compro en 3 sitios:
> 
> - Tienda física reconocida
> - Vendedor conforero de confianza. Necho y otros del hilo CyV.
> ...



Ya se que lo barato muchas veces sale caro..., pero me llama la atención pues otros lingotes ni lo pensaría, pero estos que vienen en su blister, con su número...., me hacen dudar...
un saludo


----------



## BaNGo (26 Ago 2014)

kapandji dijo:


> hola a todos,
> ya se que ante la duda es preferible monedas, pero no se lo que pasa. Me venden por internet un lingote heraeus de 2 gramos ( enpaquetado y con número certificado en el lingote y en el paquete) a 47 euros, envío incluido, pudiendo pagar por paypal.
> Mi duda es como estando el spot a 31,1 euros ¿cómo se puede vender tan por debajo del spot?, pienso que pueda ser una estafa, pero pagando por paypal podría recuperar el dinero, y otra coas es que no he visto por ningún lado que hayan falsificado lingotes de 2 gramos heraeus ( no tienen el kinebar pero bueno...).
> ¿qué os parece?
> un saludo



Hola kapandji.
Aquí puedes ver unos lingotillos de PAMP de 2,50 gramos que me colaron hace pocas semanas.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/549585-he-comprado-moneda-y-me-han-enganado-5.html


----------



## kapandji (27 Ago 2014)

BaNGo dijo:


> Hola kapandji.
> Aquí puedes ver unos lingotillos de PAMP de 2,50 gramos que me colaron hace pocas semanas.
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/549585-he-comprado-moneda-y-me-han-enganado-5.html



Jo, nosabia que estas falsificaciones y embasado se pudieran hacer tan fáciles. Espero q logres solucionarlo todo.
Por mi parte no he comprado y me dan gana de publicitarlo todo pues resulta q indagando un poco mas estos lingotes se venden en la misma zona q dos vendedores nuevo (seguramente uno con dos identidades), q comparten anuncios en ebay, con los mismos tipos de lingotes.
A partir de ahora si compro lingotes solo kinebar.
Un saludo


----------



## BaNGo (27 Ago 2014)

Yo ya lo he solucionado hace pocos días.


----------

